
Tell HN: No company that values security can risk Intel CPUs - hguhghuff
Seriously, not just flamebaiting.... with built in backdoors, how can any company use Intel if security is a requirement?
======
badrabbit
Powerpc isn't too bad. Affordable power9 would be nice. What needs to be done
to make that a reality?

------
olegkikin
What's your CPU of choice and how do you know it doesn't have backdoors?

------
mrwhalerus
Most modern CPUs have similar features

------
floatingatoll
Pragmatism.

